
Time to buy Bitcoin? - Zine
https://cryptorunner.com/why-use-bitcoin/
======
nxsynonym
This doesn't really present any new information. All the advantages listed are
the same ones that have been staples of the selling point since inception.

If you're asking if it's a good time to buy since it's been on a general
upswing the past 30 days, that's not really the right question to ask.

The whole FOMO/gold rush article peddling for crypto is getting out of hand.
If you actually want to invest in the tech, there are plenty of resources to
help guide that decision. Just because it's up x% in the 24 hour trend means
nothing.

------
Zine
I look for diversification of my positions and cryptocurrencies such as
bitcoin seems to be a good option. All the other advantages of using it are
just extra points. This seems to be the best protection against inflation and
good diversification for 5% of the investment portfolio. Don't you agree?

------
bdcravens
If your reason to buy is because of the current price, then no.

If you've noticed that the price has gone up for every year but one of its
tradable life, and want to dollar-cost average by making regular purchases,
then yes.

------
Zine
Is it time to buy or invest in Bitcoin? I found these good advantages in the
link. Any comment on those?

------
downrightmike
No, it really isn't. It will go down again a lot.

